# OVERCLOCKING MY AMD 1055T



## eduardoeriawan (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi there, 

i am a newbie in terms of overclocking and a bit suggestion might be a big help for me

these are my detail
- ECS A890 GXM-A
- AMD X6 1055T
- STANDARD RAM DDR3 1X4GB
- SEAGATE HDD 500GB
- VGA HIS HD 5550 1GB-128BIT
- CASING 430W POWER SUPPLY 2*12CM & 2*8CM COOLING FAN

is there any way to squeeze the juices up to 3.5 ghz? and possible way to speed up the hdd in reading or writing??

tHANKS


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Speed up the hard drive, no not really.

As for overclocking, there are tons of guides online:
AMD Overclocking Guide - Guru3D.com Forums
AMD K10 - Phenom Overclocking Guide Articles - OCIA.net
Phenom II Overclocking Guide - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## eduardoeriawan (Feb 6, 2011)

get a dizzy by reading it. but generally i get the point, but the bad point is my casing, will it be enough to assist the O.C or stepping cause i've been lied by the supplier that the power supply can be 750w and running steady at 430w. 
any recommended plan for me???


----------



## eduardoeriawan (Feb 6, 2011)

i did try but when it is restarting it is blank nothing won't boot up, even for resetting bios the computer seems blank nothing to do.
anyone pls help me....


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're not going to achieve much OC'ing with that hardware. You have a mATX Mobo and the Bios are usually limited on mATX Mobo's.
Your PSU is way underpowered and very poor quality.
4GB RAM sticks can have issues and using a single stick is putting you in Single Channel Mode further hindering performance.


----------



## eduardoeriawan (Feb 6, 2011)

My Mother board have an ability clearing CMOS by pressing a button on the back, they said without using jumper or open anything, haven't tried it yet, but is there any way to reset my bios configuration by hard way i mean by taking out piece by piece and then rebuild it again.

any way the new configuration only taking 2 level higher by Mhz-HT-NLB, but it seems no where to go but default using. so i am going to make it default.

i tried it over 15 minutes will it destroying my processor/mother board??

thanks


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I highly doubt you are going to get 3.5GHz out of a 1055T. Something like 2.9 to 3.0 should be doable, though you seriously need to swap out that power supply first. If the proc is a 'Black Edition' (unlocked clock multiplier) then you might get a bit more using performance memory and more thought towards cooling.


----------



## eduardoeriawan (Feb 6, 2011)

yeah maybe i should change the ddr and also the psu, but anyway i did turning back to default setting, i am glad using the MB ecs a890gxm.

any way thanks for the help guys i sorted it out myself


----------

